# New here, im starting in a few weeks



## sulferhead (May 14, 2005)

Ive been into the hobby before, about 6 years ago. I started when i was in junior high with Oscars and Lima shovelnose. I had a 55 then bought a 75 in high school. Switched to Arrowana for several years till they outgrew my 75. My true love was when i left the predatory fish and went to Africans. I mostly had Peacocks and some assorted victorians. Sold all my tanks my last few years in college and have want to get back into it bad! I want to do it right from the ground up, so i have some quick questions. Maybe u guys can shed some light on deals and setup.....

Im gonna go to at least a 125g, but im not against gettin another 75g to get my feet wet again. I'd rather go for the gusto and not have to break down a 75g in a year when i figure out that i should have gone big to begin with. Im gonna use the crushed coral substrate, and have been surfing pics for a month now. I cant find any links to a DIY styrofoam background that i keep seeing everywhere. Anyone out there have one or any DIY background links? I have a ton of round colorado river rock that will make up most of the caves for the critters and some assort. driftwood.

I still have my pair of Magnum 350's, do u guys think its enough filtration for a 125g filled with Mbuna? I do have at least 3 leftover whisper 4's i can piece together, but i havent looked at them in a LONG time.

This time i want to do some Frontosa, Blue Dolphins, maybe a few Peacocks, and my favorite Yellow Labs. I do have my eye on a 220g at a local store thats been sittin for some time now. It was selling for $800 with stand and top. I guess nobody wants it, I may have to go down there with $700 cash! That would be awsome. Any suggestions for backgrounds or setup will be greatly appreciated. Like i said, ive been outta the game for some time now.....

Joe in Kansas


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hello, first off welcome to the forums! i think a magnum 350 would be fine for filtration. if you decide to go with some yellow labs, i think they would look beautiful on the black substrate as would the frontosa and peacocks. 

good luck!


----------



## cameraman_2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Here is a link to some DIY stuff. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_list.php At the bottom there is 3 different things about bacgrounds. The backgrounds you just form yourself and the styrfoam is just what you use to put the concrete on to form the background of your choice.
Hope that helps.


----------



## sulferhead (May 14, 2005)

thanx, that's what i wuz lookin for!


----------

